# Last fish for 2011



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Got out Saturday morning with my dad. It was foggy and slow fishing. Managed a few bobos on fly. They were sippin', requiring the small flys:yes:
One of the bobos wrapped my rod tip into the trolling motor, so it's off to TFO for replacement.:thumbsup:
Still a great way to end the year.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job!
Man that's a small fly in that bottom picture!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Small Fly*



coolbluestreak said:


> Good job!
> Man that's a small fly in that bottom picture!


Sometimes; that's what it takes to catch them. They feed on small silver minnows. C2


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

It's one of those times when fly outfishes conventional. They were sipping stuff 1/4 the size of that fly. We drew in lots of boats when hooked up Fun to watch them chuck plugs, then scratch their heads when they don't understand why they are not hooking up:confused1: Also, my dads skiff has iPilot. So we could find the seam they were sipping on, and hit the spot lock to hold us right on it.:thumbsup: Believe me, it wasn't a banner day, but was good to get a few.
L8, Harry


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great post - need to try those beach bobos


----------

